# Which Party Are You?



## Koopa K (Jan 21, 2017)

I am an Independent. I agree and disagree with both main parties.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm a republican. 

I support Trump's immigration, foreign policy, and his lowering of corporate taxes.
I'm against abortions except in the case of Mother/Child endangerment and rape.
I think the ACA was a disaster and needs to be replaced.
I'm pro-LGBTQ.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 21, 2017)

Neither. I feel like both the Republican and Democratic parties have gotten quite extreme, so I don't really support either one. If I had to choose between one of them, I do lean more towards Democratic, but they still don't really fit me. 

If I had to pick a political adjective for myself, I'm Libertarian.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 21, 2017)

Conservative


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 21, 2017)

democrat


----------



## Captain James (Jan 21, 2017)

This was probably a _great_ idea


----------



## kingblook (Jan 21, 2017)

i'm a liberal, and pretty passionate about it. but i keep it to myself, if someone doesn't believe what i do, i don't really care as long as they're not hurting anyone. can't stand trump, simply because his opinions and actions are hurting people and that's not okay in my book


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 21, 2017)

Independent, there isn't a single political party that I largely agree with.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

Democrat. I may not be the kind from my generation that you expect because I follow more Third Way principles. (I have a lot of nostalgia for the '90s, haha) I'm liberal on social issues but I do think that government spending needs to decrease so the national debt can be lowered.
Sadly, I think it's become clear since Hillary's loss and Trump's win that we may end up just having a very liberal Democratic Party and a very conservative Republican Party, with few options for centrists. I would back any Democrat over any Republican though, especially at this rate. If Elizabeth Warren runs for president in the next election cycle, I will work for her campaign.


----------



## demoness (Jan 21, 2017)

technically socialist party USA girl, but because i live in the USA in a state that doesn't put them on tickets and because it's winner take all i usually find myself supporting Democrats, particularly the farthest left of them.  but i'm not a communist, contrary to what some republicans say, there is a considerable difference in its execution.  but i don't want to like lock every republican up or take their first born or whatever stereotypes the alt-right rants about these days

i don't think anyone that knows me would be like surprised


----------



## Jawile (Jan 21, 2017)

Libertarian with ideas from both democrat and republican parties. I support whichever party I think is best at the time (in this election's case, republican.)


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm as liberal as they come.


----------



## f11 (Jan 21, 2017)

far left; communist/socialist


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 21, 2017)

I support the Friends of Beer party.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 22, 2017)

I selected independent. I'm very liberal and I always vote for Democrats, but I don't necessarily identify as one because the leadership of the party aside from Obama has been an abysmal failure. They have gotten too cozy with special interests and have abandoned their labor roots, which is why they lost in places like Pennsylvania, Michigan, and Wisconsin. Bernie Sanders was officially an independent despite being one of the most liberal senators because the Democrats have been selling out on their values for a long time and Sanders didn't want to be associated with that. Hopefully the party learns their lesson from this election and looks for candidates who are more like Sanders and Elizabeth Warren instead of sell-outs like the Clintons who should just find some nice place to retire to and stop making public appearances.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> Democrat. I may not be the kind from my generation that you expect because I follow more Third Way principles. (I have a lot of nostalgia for the '90s, haha) I'm liberal on social issues but I do think that government spending needs to decrease so the national debt can be lowered.
> Sadly, I think it's become clear since Hillary's loss and Trump's win that we may end up just having a very liberal Democratic Party and a very conservative Republican Party, with few options for centrists. I would back any Democrat over any Republican though, especially at this rate. If Elizabeth Warren runs for president in the next election cycle, I will work for her campaign.



It'd be likely for the increase of independents and the rise of a third party.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 22, 2017)

None.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 22, 2017)

For American parties I'd say anyone but the Republicans. From my view as a Swedish person they do come across as extremists but our whole political spectrum is located far left of the American one. Our biggest party on the right is more comparable to your Democratic party tbh.

For Swedish parties I agree with the three most leftward parties; V?nsterpartiet (Left party), Milj?partiet (Green party) and Socialdemokraterna (Social democrats). So far I've voted Green every election.


----------



## moonford (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't associate myself with any party however the Green party is the one I agree with the most but even then I don't feel comfortable calling myself a 'Green' because they have some things I disagree with.

The Republican party sickens me and their ideology makes me hate everything about it. (The majority of the time)

The Democrat party isn't amazing and I disagree with a lot of things they stand for as a party.

The Libertarian party is underwhelming and I don't agree with the vast majority of what they want.

The Green party is my most liked party but even then I don't agree with a few things they say and want.

I lean towards the Green party in ideology. I hate the Republican & Libertarian party, I dislike the Democratic party and the Green party is my friend who I kinda disagree with. 

My thoughts on my native political parties are the same.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 22, 2017)

The none party. Government kind of really sucks.


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 22, 2017)

I am in full support of an option unlisted:  The Party Party.  I am assuming some of you are not familiar, but I hope soon everybody, and I mean _everybody_, will be on board.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 22, 2017)

Obviously a Republican. I was Republican for a while and will still be one as time goes by.


----------



## hamster (Jan 22, 2017)

Independant.


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2017)

Republican


----------



## P. Star (Jan 22, 2017)

Democrat, although there are some ideas that the party supports, that I do not.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 22, 2017)

so with the newest online trend, if you have any shred of human decency or stand up for basic human rights for _everyone_, your called a liberal. lol


----------



## moonford (Jan 22, 2017)

Soraru said:


> so with the newest online trend, if you have any shred of human decency or stand up for basic human rights for _everyone_, your called a liberal. lol



Its not liberal, its 'libtard'!  XD


----------



## Envy (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm a Democrat. I stand for the rights and respect for women, LGBT people, disabled people, people of color, etc. I stand for freedom of religion for all, not just Christians. I value public education and the teachers who work so hard only to get paid so little and shown so much disrespect. Also, I stand for facts, instead of "alternative facts".


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

Um. I'm a Republican and I stand up for LGBTQ. Just because you're a liberal doesn't mean you do or is the only one who stands up for human rights.


----------



## Envy (Jan 22, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Um. I'm a Republican and I stand up for LGBTQ. Just because you're a liberal doesn't mean you do or is the only one who stands up for human rights.



I look at which party's stated positions are pro-LGBT rights. So what if one individual Republican believes in LGBT rights? That's cool. The Republican party's stated official positions are the opposite. I can not, in good conscience, support that party at all, because supporting them puts them in power, and I know exactly what they intend to do with that power.

You are an outlier. Fight to change your party. I'd love to see the Republican party move away from these horrible off-base positions, so we could have a real discussion. However, as it stands (and shows no sign of changing) the party isn't even worth my consideration right now. They are off the charts.


----------



## Aleigh (Jan 22, 2017)

I guess I'm pretty much democratic, but I do have some opinions that disagree with that party. Most of the time, however, I do not care. I'm sure I'll care when I'm older but as of now all I care about is a social life and graduating.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 22, 2017)

A very strong independent.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 22, 2017)

I am democrat/liberal for the most part but I don't agree with EVERYTHING they do, just most. I HEAVILY disagree with the republican side of things.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Jan 23, 2017)

i'm anti-feminism/SJW/BLM/political correctness/mainstream media/regressive/socialism/communism. so whatever that is.


----------



## ams (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm ok with any of the liberal Canadian parties. I'm most aligned with the Green party but I always vote Liberal to keep the Conservatives out.


----------



## Goshi (Jan 23, 2017)

Left-Communist. Firm believer in revolutionist actions and social justice. You know, like being pro choice no matter the circumstance and all of that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 23, 2017)

The Lemon party. ;]


----------



## moonford (Jan 23, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The Lemon party. ;]



*vomits excessively* No Krunk, please no! Lmao.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 23, 2017)

I'd say for the most part democrat, altho I am catholic and do heavily disagree with certain democratic things, like abortion (it's only allowed if the person was raped, was involved in incest, or the mothers life is in danger.), and some other things. I am pro LGTBQA+ tho, being pan/ace myself. I feel like im kinda more of a right ish democrat, i dunno. I'm not fully sure yet, but im p sure im a democrat.


----------



## Weiland (Jan 23, 2017)

Not American, but if I had to choose, Independent.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 23, 2017)

not sure about any specific political parties. i don't know which one i'd vote for if i had to vote in a swedish election right now. i kinda dislike things about every party so uhg. i would never vote for sverigedemokraterna (racists) or kristdemokraterna (right wing kinda gross ppl who Love cishets basically) 
maybe liberalerna, v?nsterpartiet or socialdemokraterna but idkkkk...

i'm kinda liberal left leaning tho!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 23, 2017)

the happiness and peace of mind party


----------



## Soraru (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Um. I'm a Republican and I stand up for LGBTQ. Just because you're a liberal doesn't mean you do or is the only one who stands up for human rights.



you obviously didn't get the reference.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Jan 23, 2017)

Goshi said:


> Left-Communist. Firm believer in revolutionist actions and social justice.



how can you be a communist when communism never works?


----------



## mintellect (Jan 23, 2017)

I consider myself a democrat.


----------



## XxEspeonxX (Jan 23, 2017)

I associate with the Republican party


----------



## Goshi (Jan 24, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> how can you be a communist when communism never works?



I mean, if you want to go there, that's not technically true. As you would know if you knew how it actually worked.

What failed wasn’t actually communism as a whole, but the communist ideology used, in the form of Marxism-Leninism. Communism isn't the strawman of "everybody's equal" and it isn't something to simplify as such considering there's different ideologies such as anarchocommunism, Luxembourgian communism, the just mentioned marxist communism and leninist communism, and so on that haven't been attempted. 

Ideologically-speaking, Marxism-Leninism has almost always failed for the same reasons, including state bureaucracy itself. Those who adhere to Marxist political ideology's goal is to use the state as a tool to get through relatively authoritarian socialism to communism.

Anywho, back on topic starting with an example of this issue in the USSR. What resulted from the revolutions wasn't socialism, let alone communism. Socialism is common ownership and democratic management of the means of production in a social group. The USSR certainly wasn't very democratic; that was an example of state bureaucracy taking over after "war communism". Yet, communism as a system is by definition stateless.

The entire “black book” of communism is thus being used to argue from a perspective which says that the system doesn't work, though its implementation hasn't.

(Furthermore, figures such as those who perished to Stalin's gulags before the war have been shown to be grossly inflated by experts who have extensively studied the Soviet Union.)


----------



## Capeet (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm don't live in the US but out of the major American parties listed in the poll, I agree with the Green and Democratic parties the most. When it comes to Finnish parties, I'm still deciding between the Greens, Social Democrats and Left Alliance.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 24, 2017)

I took a test or some **** a year or two ago and got Green Party so
guess I'll pick that

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> not sure about any specific political parties. i don't know which one i'd vote for if i had to vote in a swedish election right now. i kinda dislike things about every party so uhg. i would never vote for sverigedemokraterna (racists) or kristdemokraterna (right wing kinda gross ppl who Love cishets basically)
> maybe liberalerna, v?nsterpartiet or socialdemokraterna but idkkkk...
> 
> i'm kinda liberal left leaning tho!!



Woaaah those are some confusing but cool names lmao


----------



## Waluigi (Jan 24, 2017)

In my country, I hate the Tories, Labour have gone insane, and the SNP really irritate me.

So nobody basically.

In the US I'd probably back the democrats, but just barely. I have a burning hatred of the republicans and the libertarians are eh.


----------



## Cheren (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm independent, but only because I'm too lazy to do any research.


----------

